# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  tắt security alert.

## danga

máy của mình từ khi boot lại và cài thêm ram mới thì mỗi lần sang trang nó lại xuất hiện bảng serurity alert,làm mọi thao tác dường như bị vướng víu.mình đã tìm hiểu trên google tìm cách tắt đi bằng cách vào security center chọn "change the way security center alert me"rồi bỏ chọn mục firewall và virus protection nhưng kết quả vẫn cứ như vậy và số lần có chiều hướng tăng lên.mình không biết làm thế nào nữa.cả nhà vui lòng hướng dẫn giúp nha.cảm ơn nhìu.

----------


## thanhtruc02

security alert =cảnh báo bảo vệ
trong windows xp sp2 có một công cụ để quản lý các tính năng bảo mật gọi là security center. khi bạn tắt các tính năng bảo mật như firewall, virus protection thì windows thường xuyên hiển thị các cảnh báo ở khay hệ thống (system tray) yêu cầu bạn sử dụng cho hiệu lực các tính năng này. muốn windows không hiển thị cảnh báo nữa, bạn bấm kép lên biểu tượng cảnh báo (hay vào control panel) để mở security center > bấm chuột vào mục change the way security center alerts me ở khung bên trái > bỏ dấu chọn ở mục firewall hay virus protection (bạn cũng có thể bỏ chọn luôn cả mục automatic updates nếu không sử dụng tính năng này) để tránh các cảnh báo phiền phức.

----------


## haminhjob

bạn này,mình đã nói là làm theo cách đó hok đc ròy mà.hix.

----------


## canhohcm123

bạn xem thử có chọn system restore không.nếu có nên bỏ chọn đi.chúc bạn thành công

----------


## maihienland

hihi,hôm nay mình không vào ie được vì cứ xuất hiện cảnh báo microsoft visual c++ runtime library. mình đã thử sử dụng firefox thì hộp thư này không xuất hiện nữa,đồng thời security alert cũng không xuất hiện nữa.mọi chuyện dường như tốt hơn,cảm ơn các bạn đã giúp đỡ.nhưng mình cũng muốn biết là cảnh báo trên có ý nghĩa thế nào,bạn nào biết vui lòng giải thích giùm mình nha..đa tạ..^^

----------


## ta12km

hic bác cuốc không đọc rỏ câu hỏi; còn bác vuduc thì kêu bỏ chọn system restore cũng như không. system restore để "chữa cháy" khi máy bị lỗi, sao lại phải tắt chứ; mà system restore thì chả liên quan gì tới cảnh báo an ninh.
giờ bạn thử theo cách sau:
1/ vô hộp run > msconfig > services, rồi tắt bỏ dấu check ở mục security center, và restart lại máy.
2/ nếu bạn xài win vista, vô control panel > security center > change the way security alert me > don't notify me and don't display the icon.
hoặc bạn right click my computer > manage > services and applications > services > rồi tiếp tục right click vô securities center > properties > chọn disable.
chúc thành công!

----------


## thanhdung0906

cái từ "an ninh" thì đã nói lên tất cả rồi bạn ạ; do đề phòng sự tấn công của virus và các phần mềm độc hại nên nó nhắc nhở mình như vậy. nhưng thực chất cái này khiến người sử dụng cảm thấy phiền phức hơn, chỉ cần cài một soft antivirus tốt thì disable cái cảnh báo an ninh đó cho xong.

----------


## bebanve

không bạn ơi,ý mình muốn hỏi về "microsoft visual c++ runtime library" kìa.nó chặn không cho mình mở trình duyệt ie.còn lúc trước thì lâu lâu hiện ra để tắt web của mình,không hỉu nó có ý nghĩa thế nào.

----------

